# Haul out



## bigone (Jan 2, 2008)

First haul out/bottom job since moving boat to Orange Beach. Any opinions on Barbers vs Saunders ?

Thanks
WAR DAWG


----------



## mwhite575 (Dec 23, 2008)

You can take it to Nelson Boatyard in Gulf Shores. They do good work and are the best price. The number for them is 251-968-7974


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Just had it done at Pelican Perch in Pensacola. About half the quote from Saunders, and they did good work. Mine's a 30 footer.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Great Thread : Keep it going 


The Viking needs come out too.


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

mines fixin to come out at Barber's for the bottom and a new thru hull for some tuna tubes.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

off route II said:


> mines fixin to come out at Barber's for the bottom and a new thru hull for some tuna tubes.


I am about to Install our tuna tubes as well : 

I am wondering whether we are going to have to install a new thru hull as well : 

Our Live well pretty much sux anyway( 43 Viking express has like a 30-35 gallon well) so i am wondering if i can T off the intake for the exisiting and still get enough flow to two pumps rather than one.

Or take the intake to a small sea chest with two outlets for each pump.

There has to be a way to use my exiting livewell intake.


What are they charing you to install the tubes and drill the new intake ??


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Allen Williams seafood has haul out and a yard to work on.


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

PELAGIC PIRATE said:


> I am about to Install our tuna tubes as well :
> 
> I am wondering whether we are going to have to install a new thru hull as well :
> 
> ...


----------



## Fowl Mood (Mar 15, 2014)

I had my boat at Sportsman's end of last year and they would include a haulout for no charge. I had to rehaul out and they charged $250 for my 31'.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Fowl Mood said:


> I had my boat at Sportsman's end of last year and they would include a haulout for no charge. I had to rehaul out and they charged $250 for my 31'.



Yea sportsmans is a great place to haul a boat up to a certain weight and size I'm pretty sure under 33 k pounds .

If you have a larger sportfisher 40 ft and over your gonna have to use a place that has a heavy duty travel lift : 

There are several places in Pensacola and I know for sure Saunders in OB has one :thumbsup:


----------

